# Eye of Round Thai Jerky



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2017)

Cash & Carry has Eye of Round on sale for $2.88/pound. Picked up a nice 6.9 pound roast. Trimmed it of all fat and silver skin and ended up with 5.5 pounds of sliced jerky meat. Mixed up the go to Thai jerky recipe times 5.5, weighed out the proper amount of cure and spun the meat in the vacuum tumbler for 20 minutes. I will smoke this Friday night or Saturday morning.

Recipe for Thai Jerky here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky













32273601291_ae8dc01b10_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 19, 2017


















32016566350_b7d8c637d2_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 19, 2017






My knife of choice. I should've froze the roast for a bit after trimming, but I didn't have time so my slices aren't as consistent as I like them to be.













32354767956_f50fcfb233_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 19, 2017






1.4 pounds of trim.













32393995415_8335988543_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 19, 2017






5.5 pounds ready to spin













31551588654_2d7cb83268_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 19, 2017






Spinning!


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2017)

Good start I'm in

Richie


----------



## xray (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm in. I just posted that I really need to make this. Here's to another kick in the pants.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll probably go buy a couple more of these roasts. Trim them up and then throw them in the freezer for future jerky smokes. I still have all that top round and the pork loin I need to make into jerky too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks great so far Case!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

Into the smoker it goes!

Loaded the expando tube with cherry. Starting out low and slow. Will ramp up the temp every hour or so until I like it or I hit a pit temp of 170.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 20, 2017)

Good looking jerky, ds!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Good looking jerky, ds!



Thanks! It's going to be tasty!


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 20, 2017)

Case, I love the other recipes I'm using for jerky, but I think you have me talked into trying the Thai jerky. That fish sauce, though, has me concerned. If I open that stuff up at my home, my wife may just ban me from this site. Might have to do it when she isn't here and not keep it around afterward......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

Bladeguy said:


> Case, I love the other recipes I'm using for jerky, but I think you have me talked into trying the Thai jerky. That fish sauce, though, has me concerned. If I open that stuff up at my home, my wife may just ban me from this site. Might have to do it when she isn't here and not keep it around afterward......



It's not too horrible! Some of the really good stuff is, but I can't afford it! As long as you don't spill it on anything you'll be fine.

But if you must use it when SWMBO is away. Make a batch. Let her have a piece and when she says its the best jerky ever you're set!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 20, 2017)

Bladeguy said:


> Case, I love the other recipes I'm using for jerky, but I think you have me talked into trying the Thai jerky. That fish sauce, though, has me concerned. If I open that stuff up at my home, my wife may just ban me from this site. Might have to do it when she isn't here and not keep it around afterward......


This is my thoughts also.    The reason I haven't tried it yet.

I have the meat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

Four hours in still smoking!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleq (Jan 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Into the smoker it goes!
> 
> Loaded the expando tube with cherry. Starting out low and slow. Will ramp up the temp every hour or so until I like it or I hit a pit temp of 170.


Looks good, I haven't made jerky in the smoker yet, Silly question, how do you know its done?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

TripleQ said:


> Looks good, I haven't made jerky in the smoker yet, Silly question, how do you know its done?



It's really a personal preference. It's all about the texture.


----------



## tripleq (Jan 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It's really a personal preference. It's all about the texture.


Kewl, btw , that dexter is my fav slicer, it really takes an edge.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 20, 2017)

Bladeguy said:


> Case, I love the other recipes I'm using for jerky, but I think you have me talked into trying the Thai jerky. That fish sauce, though, has me concerned. If I open that stuff up at my home, my wife may just ban me from this site. Might have to do it when she isn't here and not keep it around afterward......



In this situation, zip lock bags are your friend.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks! It's going to be tasty!



I've got a moose shoulder roast just under three pounds that's thawing for a batch of "The Stank" jerky.

I see you like cutting across the grain as opposed to with the grain?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mmm Moose Jerky! 

Yes I prefer across the grain for jerky.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> In this situation, zip lock bags are your friend.



Actually vacuum tumbler canisters or vacuum packing is your best friend for this!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

TripleQ said:


> Kewl, btw , that dexter is my fav slicer, it really takes an edge.



When I was fishing for a living I ran through many Dexter fillet knifes! Would sharpen them down to nothing!


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Actually vacuum tumbler canisters or vacuum packing is your best friend for this!



Yes, I've noticed some smells come through a ziploc. I told my wife about this thread and the fish sauce......guess it is her or the sauce. Anyone got a couch? Just kidding, she means way too much to me.


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 20, 2017)

Looking great, Case. I need a tumbler like yours.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 20, 2017)

Bladeguy said:


> Yes, I've noticed some smells come through a ziploc. I told my wife about this thread and the fish sauce......guess it is her or the sauce. Anyone got a couch? Just kidding, she means way too much to me.



Let's think about this. You're in Wisconsin. This time of year, the table on the patio is my second refrigerator. If your temperatures are similar, it never needs to come inside. Vacuum seal the final product and she never has to deal with it. 

Then again, I've had more than one wife, so take that with a grain of salt...


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 20, 2017)

Jerky looks good, I have to try the Thai cure sometime, it sounds great.  Thanks


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 20, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Then again, I've had more than one wife, so take that with a grain of salt...



My wife hates it when I introduce her as my first wife.....


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 21, 2017)

Bladeguy said:


> My wife hates it when I introduce her as my first wife.....


Ask her if she'd prefer you'd introduce her as your ex-wife...


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 21, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> Ask her if she'd prefer you'd introduce her as your ex-wife... :wife:



Haha!  To be completely truthful, I have more to lose than she does. I get the best end of the bargain in this marriage......by far. I've done a lot of dumb things in my life, but one of the smartest things I ever did was to marry that woman. :yahoo:


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 21, 2017)

Jerky looks mighty good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

Okay it's done! Actually it finished up a little after 11pm last night. Started at 2pm. Samples several pieces before going to bed. Yeah this stuff is great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

Did some thin and some thick. I like thick boys like thin...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 21, 2017)

That looks superb!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> That looks superb!



Thank you!


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 21, 2017)

Another great looking batch of jerky

Points!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> Another great looking batch of jerky
> 
> Points!!



Thank you DB!


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 21, 2017)

Excellent look to that jerky!!! Great job again!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bladeguy said:


> Excellent look to that jerky!!! Great job again!



Thank you! It's tasty!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks great !!! I have a eye of the round from a beef I had butchered in the freezer,,, maybe next weekend is jerky time??? 

Nicely done POINT


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Looks great !!! I have a eye of the round from a beef I had butchered in the freezer,,, maybe next weekend is jerky time???
> 
> Nicely done POINT



Thanks DS! 

Anytime is a good time for jerky! 

I'll probably be doing pork loin next weekend! Gotta get the stockpile back up!


----------



## tripleq (Jan 21, 2017)

OH MY LORD... THAT LOOKS AMAZING


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 21, 2017)

Beautiful work as always.  

I may have to take part of this pork loin and mix a batch up.  It's always great and I love the smell of the fish sauce, reminds me of my college days!  That's all I have to say about that!  :devil:  :laugh1:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

TripleQ said:


> OH MY LORD... THAT LOOKS AMAZING



Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Beautiful work as always.
> 
> I may have to take part of this pork loin and mix a batch up.  It's always great and I love the smell of the fish sauce, reminds me of my college days!  That's all I have to say about that!  :devil:  :laugh1:



Thanks CB! 

No comment on college days!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2017)

Jerky looks awesome Case !  Thumbs Up  I'm bout due for another batch of Thai jerky, tasty stuff !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Jerky looks awesome Case !  Thumbs Up  I'm bout due for another batch of Thai jerky, tasty stuff !



Thanks Justin! 

Hard to keep it in stock!


----------



## tripleq (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok this pushed me over the edge, Ive ordered a Vacuum *Marinade Express*


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2017)

My pork is gone I mean gone great stuff thanks again The eye round looks great also Points

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2017)

tropics said:


> My pork is gone I mean gone great stuff thanks again The eye round looks great also Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

Both my boys were gone when I made this so I still have some. If I can get it vac packed before they come home from school today some of it might even make it to the freezer!


----------



## 4 seasons jerky (Apr 18, 2017)

Great price for eye of round per lb! I use eye of round and top round and they've been averaging about $3/lb. Please check out my jerky products as I have started a craft jerky site at www.4seasonsjerky.com! There are discounts available.


----------



## tripleq (Apr 19, 2017)

ill give it a try


----------

